# Walnut frame



## Deanoside (Oct 13, 2017)

My boss had a old sign he asked me put in a frame.hope he likes it

What do you guys think?

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 8


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 13, 2017)

Given condition of the sign... Absolutely perfect!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Deanoside (Oct 13, 2017)

I thought the live edge would complement the signs condition.


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2017)

I think the live edge matches the sign perfectly, well done! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 14, 2017)

I'm with the other guys, it matches perfectly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR (Oct 14, 2017)



Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 14, 2017)

Very rustic ...who shot up the sign though

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 14, 2017)

Great work! Really like the dovetails, what kind of wood is it?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Deanoside (Oct 14, 2017)

I believe it is walnut. A friend of mine moved his company into a old stain/wood shop and there was a large stack of live edge rough sawn lumber . Maby one of you guys can help identify it.
I will take a few pics


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 14, 2017)

Looks more like cherry than walnut, but who knows....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Oct 14, 2017)

@barry richardson You also think pheasant wood is wenge...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tony (Oct 14, 2017)

@phinds , any idea?


----------



## phinds (Oct 14, 2017)

Tony said:


> @phinds , any idea?


No. Not enough info. Doesn't look even remotely like walnut though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## phinds (Oct 14, 2017)

barry richardson said:


> Looks more like cherry than walnut, but who knows....


I agree w/ that


----------



## Mr. Peet (Oct 14, 2017)

Prunus genus, going with 'Black cherry'


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 14, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> @barry richardson You also think pheasant wood is wenge...


I now call it call it "poor man's' wenge".....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Deanoside (Oct 14, 2017)

All I know is the wood came from northern California 10 to 15 years ago


----------



## phinds (Oct 14, 2017)

what you've shown in the last few pics is most likely California laurel (aka Oregon myrtle / *Umbellularia californica) *but as you can _see the color is quite different from the frame_

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Deanoside (Oct 14, 2017)

Sorry I probably should of said I put a beeswax mineral oil on the frame


----------



## phinds (Oct 14, 2017)

Deanoside said:


> Sorry I probably should of said I put a beeswax mineral oil on the frame


Even so, that frame is MUCH more of a cherry color than the color of California laurel. You ARE sure they are the same wood?


----------



## Deanoside (Oct 14, 2017)

Yes those were pieces off the same board


----------



## Mr. Peet (Oct 15, 2017)

Get out your black light, 'CA laurel' glows. Those rips do look good for 'Oregon myrtle'. The frame pictures showed some nice ray fleck, often seen in cherry and not so much for 'CA laurel'. Good call Paul...


----------



## larry C (Oct 18, 2017)

Deanoside said:


> Sorry I probably should of said I put a beeswax mineral oil on the frame



Well, hell, that changes the entire spectrum....now the only thang it can be is hackberry......


----------

